# Noam Chomsky



## T.A.G. (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any links or good books on Noam Chomsky's critique on materialism, specifically the mind-body problem.

Any thoughts on him or what he argues?


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Apr 5, 2010)

his political views = annoying/borderline ridiculous


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 5, 2010)

I didn't know he was critical of materialism. My Dictionarary of Philosophy says his views were compatable with materialism, he seems to favor a behavioralist view. I will do some research though.


----------



## buggy (Apr 5, 2010)

DeborahtheJudge said:


> his political views = annoying/borderline ridiculous


 
Hmm. I would find Chomsky to be against both the State and capitalism. Sounds contradictory but at least better than those who support big government.


----------



## T.A.G. (Apr 5, 2010)

My friend sent me this on him
"trashing eliminative materialism and just about every form of reductionism applied to what he calls the "mind/brain." He shows how the argument that neurons are involved is "radically unscientific," and he totally inverts the common understanding of the "ghost in the machine" "


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 5, 2010)

T.A.G. said:


> My friend sent me this on him
> "trashing eliminative materialism and just about every form of reductionism applied to what he calls the "mind/brain." He shows how the argument that neurons are involved is "radically unscientific," and he totally inverts the common understanding of the "ghost in the machine" "


Did your friend give some kind of source info? I would be curious to see where this came from. I always thought he was influential in the whole computational view of the brain, but I could be wrong. I do think he is a hack at least, so there is no telling what crazy things he has come up with. Is he even still alive? I haven't found anything on this yet but I will still look for it.


----------



## T.A.G. (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks friend, I was looking but did not find anything. I trust my friend, he is vice president of a known reformed organization, and has a greater wit then I have so I think its just my research ability


----------

